# Games Workshop Specialist Games not cancelled [in your face naysayers]



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

so me and a few mates have been getting into bloodbowl, and have each therefore ordered some teams, players etc...

anyhow 2 weeks ago ordered the human team and some star players and they didnt arrive with the stores mail order delivery. the staff then phoned customer service to find out what was up

they said that there has been a delay as they needed to re-cut a new mold, as they had finally run out of stock on many of the items i ordered and due to the popularity of them they would be re-producing them. I was told this could take some time, but to expect the models within 6 weeks [i was of course offered a full refund if i didnt want to wait].

The staff asked them if it was the same for all the specialist games stuff and they said, they decide what to recast on an individual basis, and will continue to do so as metal stock sells through. lines that sell well will be recast, and lines with low sales history may not be. this is the same for the 3 core systems as well as specialist games.

so all those that "claimed" gw had annouched [haha] that they were getting rid of specialist games looks like your BS is about to be revealed.

on a side note at MCM expo one of the traders was telling everyone that gw had offically annouched no more specialist games miniatures will be produced as he tried to sell specialist games to people. i called bs at the time and he said it was official and everyone knew. I did point out gw never make annouchments and never make things official other than in white dwarf


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

That's good to hear, I would like to get back I to mordheim, and battle fleet gothic.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

If you actually looked at the original post on this, I did say that they were being re-cast, it would be interesting to know though what stuff has 'low sales history' though, I hope Inquisitor models come back


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Does it really matter? They've been effectively cancelled since there's been no support, and you've just suggested that they'll be dropping stuff that doesn't sell very much and not recasting it, which, sadly, is going to be most of the range.

If you can't read between the lines in the information you yourself are providing, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

also worth noting that many of the items in the specialist section no longer carry the metal moniker that they used to have....recast in resin maybe?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> also worth noting that many of the items in the specialist section no longer carry the metal moniker that they used to have....recast in resin maybe?


Considering all other metal has moved to resin in the other lines, I'd say this is exactly what they're doing.


----------



## LordStubert (Mar 21, 2011)

You can't even order most of the Necromunda stuff anymore so I don't know how they would decide to recast on an individual basis.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

LordStubert said:


> You can't even order most of the Necromunda stuff anymore so I don't know how they would decide to recast on an individual basis.


Sales figures likely. No one has bought any in X months...so they stop carrying it because no one wants it.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Considering all other metal has moved to resin in the other lines, I'd say this is exactly what they're doing.


My Sisters of Battle want a word with you...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Loli said:


> My Sisters of Battle want a word with you...


I think he means "...all other metal, _other than the Sisters of Battle_, has moved to resin..."


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Good news that the more popular products are staying. Now if only the conversion packs for =I= were to suddenly become highely in demand again Jac would be a happy man!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> more popular


Necro....?


----------

